# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  قفازات العمايرة بـ”450? دينارا وراتب لاعب المنتخب “200?

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">تفاجأ نجوم المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم من لاعبي الفيصلي والوحدات، بحصول كل لاعب منهم على راتب شهري مقداره 200 دينار فقط

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

